# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الاربعاء 20 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الاربعاء 20 يناير 2021م

#مجاهد الدوش

#الصدي 


#المريخ يعاقب هلال التبلدى على تقدمه بثلاثية شبابية.
#"فيفا" يصدم الهلال والاتحاد ويرفض فتح "السيستم" في يناير

#جماهير المريخ تطالب الاتحاد بفتح باب العضوية أسوة بالهلال وتهدد بالتصعيد.
#اعتماد رمضان عجب.. الرشيد.. بخيت  للمريخ رسميا وتحويلهم إلى لجنة الانضباط.
#تأجيل حسم قضية اللاعب عمر طيفور وحرمان الاحمر من التسجيلات.

#الاحمر الوهاج 

#مهارات الجزولي وعزام الفنان تفك شفرة هلال شيكان.
#ريمونتادا مريخية نهى مغامرات صلاح آدم.

#العجب والرشيد وبخيت تحت رهن إشارة المدرب.

#جماهير المريخ تطالب بفتح باب العضوية وتدفع بمذكرة.

#عبدالخالق خضر : فتح العضوية حق قانوني وشرعي.

#مشاركة نجوم الشباب في الممتاز بعيون المختصين.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يحول تأخره أمام الهلال الأبيض إلى انتصار عريض
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء

استطاع  فريق المريخ في ظرف 10 دقائق فقط، أن يحسم نتيجة مباراته أمام ضيفه الهلال  الأبيض بإحرازه 3 أهداف في الشوط الثاني، محولا خسارته في الشوط الأول  بهدف إلى فوز بنتيجة (3-1)، امس الثلاثاء بالدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وكان  بطل المباراة لاعب فئة الشباب بالمريخ الجزولي حسين، حيث خطف الأنظار  باللقاء الذي أقيم على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم  درمان.

تقدم  الهلال الأبيض بهدف السبق عن طريق معاذ خميس في الدقيقة 17، قبل أن يدرك  الظهير الأيسر أحمد طبنجة التعادل للمريخ (71)، ثم أضاف الجزولي حسين هدفين  بضربتي رأس للمريخ (74 و80).

وواصل المريخ بهذا الفوز صدارته لجدول  ترتيب الدوري السوداني بوصوله النقطة 13، بينما تجمد الهلال الأبيض بنقطة  واحدة في ذيل الترتيب.

ضغط البداية

وضع  المريخ ضيفه الهلال الأبيض منذ البداية، تحت الضغط الهجومي وتحصل على  ركلتي زاوية في أول 4 دقائق، تخللتها تسديدة قوية زاحفة للظهير عبد الرحمن  كُرُنْقُو من خارج الصندوق حولها حارس الأبيض عمار صالح إلى ركلة زاوية.

وواصل المريخ مساعيه لإحراز هدف مبكر فمرت رأسية البوركيني ويند بانجا فوق العارضة في الدقيقة 8.

وتدريجيا  أظهر الهلال الأبيض تماسكا في الأداء وثبت منهجه بصلابة دفاعه الذي لعب  فيه الثلاثي أحمد عبد الله ضفر ومحمد حقار وسيف بلة بثقة وشراسة، واعتمد  الفريق كذلك في تحول خط وسطه السريع نحو الهجوم.

وفي الدقيقة 17  باغت الهلال الأبيض المريخ، بهدف المباراة الذي أحرزه المهاجم معاذ خميس،  مستفيدا من كرة شتتها قائد ومدافع المريخ أمير كمال عالية، فأعادها قائد  الهلال الأبيض للصندوق عالية، فسيطر عليها معاذ خميس وموه بلاعبين وسدد كرة  قوية زاحفة علي يمين الحارس أحمد عبد العظيم.

رحلة شاقة

ورغم  فرض الهلال الأبيض لشخصيته الفنية، لكن المريخ ظل باحثا في رحلة شاقة عن  التعادل، وظهر ذلك في الدقيقة 29 التي حول فيها الحارس عمار صالح تسديدة  لبانجا إلى ركلة زاوية.

وعاد بانجا في الدقيقة 44 ليهدد مرمى عمار صالح برأسية مرت إلى جوار القائم.

وفي  الشوط الثاني اعتمد الهلال الأبيض بشكل كبير على الهجمات المرتدة، معتمدا  على سرعة تحول صانع الألعاب إبراهيم النسور والمهاجم صديق خميس.

وفي  الدقيقة 49  مرر معاذ خميس لإبراهيم النسور، القادم من الخلف إلى داخل  الصندوق كرة محسنة داخل الصندوق، لكن الأخير سدد بدون ضغط كرة ضعيفة جدا  بين يدي الحارس أحمد عبد العظيم.

لكن رغبة المريخ في تعديل وضعه  استمرت بدخول صانع الألعاب عزام عادل، وزاد من سرعة إيقاع لعبه وأحسن  استغلال الجانب الأيسر الضعيف في دفاع الهلال الأبيض.

ونجح المريخ  في إدراك التعادل عن طريق الظهير الأيسر أحمد طبنجة، مستفيدا من كرة عالية  أرسلها المحور ضياء محجوب من وسط الملعب، فسيطر عليها وسددها قوية وعالية  من خارج الصندوق في شباك عمار صالح في الدقيقة 71.

تألق الجزولي

وبعدها  بـ3 دقائق أحرز اللاعب الصغير الجزولي الهدف الثاني للمريخ بضربة رأسية  مستفيدا من كرة عالية عكسها ويند بانجا، داخل الصندوق من الجانب الأيسر  لدفاع الأبيض، فقز الجزولي تحت ضغط المدافعين وأحرز الهدف الثاني برأسه.

وبعد  6 دقائق أكمل المريخ ثلاثيته بذات طريق الهدف الثاني، حين عكس عبد الرحمن  كرنقو كرة عالية داخل الصندوق، فضربها الجزولي برأسه في المرمى، لتنتهي  المباراة بفوز جديد للمريخ في الدوري.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						فوز دراماتيكي للمريخ على هلال الأبيض




  من مباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض





الخرطوم: باج نيوز

فريق المدرب الفرنسي ديديه قوميز قلب الطاولة في تسع دقائق.

عاد المريخ من بعيد في مباراته أمام هلال الأبيض، وحقق انتصارًا غاليًا، ضمن منافسات المرحلة الخامسة من الدوري السوداني الممتاز.




المواجهة التي أقيمت بملعب” الجوهرة الزرقاء”، شهدت انتصار”الأحمر” بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف بهدفٍ.
وسجّل للمريخ الجزولي نوح”هدفين”، وأحمد طبنجة، فيما أحرز لهلال الأبيض معاذ خلفية.
والانتصار الذي حققه المريخ منحه النقطة الـ”13â€³، ليعود إلى صدارة  الدوري الممتاز فيما تجمّد هلال الأبيض في نقطة وحيدة في المركز الأخير  بالمنافسة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ثُنائي "السِنيَّة" يُحبط مفاجأة "شيكان" بثلاثية

  استعاد "المريخ" صدارته للدوري الممتاز بعد أن حقق مساء امس فوزه الرابع  توالياً بتفوقه على "هلال الأُبيِّض" بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف.

 "هلال شيكان" أنهى شوط اللعب الأول متقدماً بهدف مهاجمه "معاذ خميس"، وهو  تقدم استمر حتى منتصف الحصة الثانية حينما أدرك الظهير الأيسر "طبنجة" -  تحت "ظ¢ظ£" عاماً-  التعادل للمريخ بتهديفة قوية من خارج منطقة الجزاء.

 ثم أضاف "الجزولي نوح" هدفاً ثانياً للمريخ بضربة رأسية مستفيداً من عرضية  "تيري" قبل أن يعود "الجزولي" - تحت ظ¢ظ  عاماً- ليضاعف تقدم "الأحمر"  بتسجيله الهدف الثالث بضربة رأسية جديدة مستفيداً من عرضية "كرنقو".

 لتنتهي المباراة بفوز "المريخ" بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدف، ليرفع حامل اللقب  رصيده إلى "ظ،ظ£" نقطة في الصدارة بينما بقي "هلال الأُبيِّض" بنقطة وحيدة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد السوداني يصدر قراره بشأن أزمة ثلاثي المريخ
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




المريخ 
أصدرت لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، اليوم الثلاثاء، قرارات صبت في مصلحة نادي المريخ.

ونظرت  اللجنة التي اجتمعت برئاسة الدكتور أمين الجابري، في ملف 3 لاعبين من  المريخ، كان الهلال قد تعاقد معهم قبل 3 أشهر من أن يحولوا وجهتهم  ويتعاقدوا مع المريخ.

ويتعلق الأمر بالثلاثي "رمضان عجب ومحمد  الرشيد وبخيت خميس"، وجاءت قرارات اللجنة بعد أن أعيد إليها الملف من لجنة  الاستئناف على النحو التالي:

- أولا اعتماد قيد اللاعبين الـ3 لنادي المريخ وإحالتهم إلى لجنة الانضباط.

- ثانيا حرمان المريخ من التسجيل في فترة الانتقالات القادمة "فترة واحدة".

- ثالثا إحالة مسؤولي نظام انتقالات اللاعبين "السيستم" بالهلال والمريخ إلى لجنة الانضباط.

علاوة  على استرداد كل المبالغ التي تسلمها اللاعبون من الهلال الخرطوم كمقدم عقد  لنادي الهلال، وسداد قيمة الشرط الجزائي للهلال، وأي منصرفات تكبدها  الهلال حيال اللاعبين شريطة أن تكون مؤيدة بالمستندات، وذلك بالتضامن مع  المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						قرار من اتحاد الكرة بشأن اللاعبين المنتهية عقوداتهم في يناير 

  اتحاد الكرة 


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
التمديد بالتراضي، حتى فترة الانتقالات التكميلية المقبلة في السودان”.
أصدرت لجنة شؤون اللاعبين غير الهواة باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني،  قرارًا قضى بالموافقة على تمديد تعاقدات اللاعبين مع أنديتهم في يناير  2021.



وقال  اتحاد الكرة بحسب تعميمٍ صحفي، الثلاثاء،” قررّت لجنة شئون أوضاع  وانتقالات اللاعبين في اجتماعها الذي انعقد الثلاثاء ، برئاسة أمين  الجابري؛ أنّه يحق للاعبين الذين ينتهي تعاقدهم مع أنديتهم في يناير 2021م،  التمديد بالتراضي، حتى فترة الانتقالات التكميلية المقبلة في السودان”.
واشترطت اللجنة أنّ يتمّ إيداع عقد التمديد لدى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، في فترة أقصاها 25 يناير 2021م.
وتبدأ في مارس المقبل فترة الانتقالات الصيفية في السودان بحسب ما أعلن اتحاد الكرة سابقًا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قوميز : كانت مباراة مذهلة ونحن نملك لاعبين أصحاب عقلية كبيرة



سيطرنا خلال الشوط الثاني و أكدنا تفوقنا بثلاث أهداف
فخور باللاعبين وسعيد بعملي معهم في النادي
Hisham Abdalsamad 

قال مدرب المريخ الفرنسي ديديه قوميز عقب الفوز على هلال الأبيض بثلاثة أهداف لهدف في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين مساء أمس بملعب إستاد الهلال ضمن مباريات الإسبوع الخامس من بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز إبتدر الفرنسي حديثه بالقول ان المباراة كانت مذهلة بالنسبة له .

 مشيراً إلى ان الفريق لم يكن جيد خلال شوط اللعب الأول نسبة لطريقة اللعب المتبعة والتي أوضح الفرنسي انه قام بتغييرها لطريقة "4-4-2" التي تفاعل معها اللاعبين بصورة جيدة وأستطاع الفريق خلالها السيطرة على مجريات الشوط الثاني .

مؤكداً تفوقه بإحراز ثلاث أهداف مكنت الفريق من التربع وتصدر جدول الترتيب في بطولة الدوري .

كما أشار إلى ان الفريق صنع الكثير من الفرص السانحة للتسجيل خلال هذا الشوط وأشار الفرنسي إلى انه من الجيد للمريخ ان ينوع في طرق اللعب خاصة "4-3-3" و"4-4-2" .

 وأبدى قوميز رضاه عن اللاعبين مؤكداً انه راضي تمام الرضا عن اللاعبين و أمتدح الفرنسي لاعبوا المريخ واصفاً إياهم ب"أصحاب  العقلية الكبيرة .

وأضاف الفرنسي انا فخور جداً بلاعبي فريقي وسعيد جداً بعملي معهم في النادي و أقدم لهم تهانيي و اقول لهم شكراً جزيلاً .









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#توضيح





عقوبه الحرمان لفتره واحده من التسجيلات للنادي الذي اصدرتها لجنه شنؤن الاعبين في اجتماعها اليوم الفتره تبدا من شهر نوفمبر شهر ١١


#يعني يحق للمريخ التسجيل في الفتره الاستنائيه التي حددها الكاف يوم ٢٤ من هذا الشهر وحتي يوم ٣١١ منه لكل الانديه المشاركه افريقيا الخاصه بالمحترفين الاجانب والسودانين الذين يلعبون بالدوريات الاخري في اي بلد خارج الوطن حسب التعميم الصادرة من الاتحاد العام .. وكما يحق ضم اي لاعب محلي او اجنبي في فتره التسجيلات الصيفيه شهر مارس القادم علي ان يحرم من التسجيلات الرئيسيه شهر نوفمبر لهذا العام اذا ايدت لجنه الاستنافات قرار لجنه شنؤن الاعبين




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابطال الصدارة



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شركة تاركو للطيران تقدم عرض لرعاية النادي



Hisham Abdalsamad 


في خطوة نالت استحسان الكثير من الصفوة قدمت شركة تاركو للطيران عرض مغري لرعاية نادي المريخ خلال الفترة المقبلة . 


وكشفت ادارة الشركة خلال تواصلها مع رئيس النادي السيد ادم سودكال عن عروض تخفيض لرحلات المريخ الخارجية .

 وكانت الشركة قد قامت بترحيل الفريق في رحلته الاخيرة الي نيجيريا .







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النفرة الكبرى لتأهيل وصيانة ملعب المريخ ليكون جاهزا لمجموعات دوري أبطال إفريقيا




خاص : اللجنة العليا لتأهيل أستاد المريخ
كتب : أحمد دراج

يلا سريع نمشي الإستاد لنلتحق بنفرة الجار للإعمار لتكملة التراك وباقي مرافق الإستاد .. خلاص ملعبنا قرب يجهز .. دوري المجموعات في القلعة يلا ياصفوة شدو الهمة 

(ناديكم يناديكم لمد أياديكم)

نفرة الجار (2) لتأهيل إستاد المريخ

النفره الكبرى لكافة أهل المريخ


بكل الحب والتقدير تدعوكم اللجنة العليا لتأهيل إستاد المريخ نفرة (الجار لأعمار الدار) الإلتحاق بالنفرة الكبرى لتركيب التراك (المضمار) وباقي مرافق الإستاد والمطلوبات الضرورية لعودة الإستاد لإستقبال مباريات الزعيم في الدوري الممتاز ودوري مجموعات دوري أبطال أفريقيا هي دعوة من القلب وللقلب لكل الصفوة (إداريين - أقطاب - رموز - إعلام - قروبات - جماهير) للتفاعل مع نداء اللجنة العليا لتأهيل الإستاد بالحضور للإستاد والمساهمة المالية.


وكذلك الدعوة تمتد لحضور الإحتفالية المصغرة للقروبات التي ستساهم بالمال وتستلم إيصالات السداد وسيتم تكريمها من خلال فقرات البرنامج الذي أعدته اللجنة والذي من بينه تنوير عن مراحل تأهيل النجيل وكذلك تنوير عن مراحل تأهيل الإستاد وكذلك تنوير عن زيارة لجنة الإستادات بالإتحاد العام لكرة القدم هنالك فواصل موسيقية وإستماع لاناشيد المريخ.


وه سيكون هنالك حضور مميز لكل الداعمين الذين اعلنوا دعمهم خلال الفترات السابقة ومن بينهم القيادي بالدعم السريع سعادة اللواء نور الدين عبدالوهاب وسعادة الواد / هشام درونكي قائد منطقة أمدرمان العسكرية ووفد أتحاد أصحاب العمل وعدد من الرموز والأقطاب. 

والدعوة لكافة وسائل الإعلام المرئية والمسموعة والمقرؤة والإلكترونية للمشاركه فى هذا اليوم للمساهمة مع المريخ في تأهيل الإستاد وكذلك مواصلة مشواره الجميل الذي بدأه في دوري الأبطال ليحقق أفضل النتائج والإنجازات خلال الفترة القادمة من دوري مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا. 


الزمان : الخميس  21 يناير 2021م - الساعة الرابعة عصرا.


المكان : أستاد المريخ. 

وانت يامريخ تصنع التاريخ
تملأ الزمان والمكان ظ ظ 
ونحن عزة ومنعة وصولجان

#اللجنة العليا لتأهيل إستاد المريخ










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر 



ياسر المنا 

ألف سؤال يطارد سوداكال!!!

• حتى لا نظلم أدم سوداكال فإن علينا ان نقدر تصديه لتولي المسؤولية في وقت تهرب وهرب فيه الجميع تخوفا من خلافة جمال الوالي صاحب العطاء الغير مسبوق في تاريخ النادي واستبشرت الجماهير الحمراء خيرا بأن ترى طموح الرئيس الجديد ينعكس في مواصلة رسم لوحات الجمال.
• شاءت الظروف ان يدخل الرئيس الجديد السجن وتطارده الطعون ولكنه رغم ذلك ظل يقدم الدعم ويساهم في تسيير العمل منذ أيام وجود محمد جعفر قريش ولكن الأمور لم تخل من التعقيدات وشح وبخل واضحين أدت لترجل طارق المعتصم وجاء محمد الشيخ مدني رئيسا في العملية الجراحية التي تمت لترقيع المجلس.
• ترجل ود الشيخ بعد أن ساهم بقدر كبير في توفير الاستقرار وعادت الكرة من جديد في ملعب سوداكال بدعم من أعضاء المجلس الحالي وبعد خروجه من الحبس ارتفع سقف الطموحات بأن تحقيق حلمه سيترجم ذلك في سخاء كبير واحداث نقلة حقيقية لأن ما يشاع عنه بأنه يملك الملايين من الدولارات.
• خرج سوداكال من الحبس وللأسف حبس المريخ في مكتبه وبات صاحب القول الفصل في أي قرار ليتحول البعض في المجلس الى كومبارس وهو ما قاد للشقاق الحادث اليوم.
• سرد تلك الحقائق التي يعلمها القاصي والداني فقط لتأكيد أن الظروف خدمت سوداكال وقادته ليحقق ما سعى له وهو رئاسة أكبر نادي في البلاد وشهرته تملأ الافاق ولكنه استمر يعاند نفسه ويركل الفرصة الذهبية بأفعال وتصرفات وقرارات غريبة تضع العراقيل في عمله.
• لم يستثمر الرجل تراسه للمريخ العظيم ولم يحسن تقدير الأمور وظل يتعامل مع ملفات النادي بعقلية ومزاجية أوردته مورد الهلاك وسلطت سيف الفيفا على النادي وجعلت جماهيره تعيش كابوس المخاوف بسبب سوء التصرف وجهل فاضح.
• أحدث سوداكال ضررا بالغا بمسيرة المريخ وأخطأ في حق نفسه ليبدد كل جهده وماله من دون ان يدخل قلوب الجماهير او يكسب دعمهم بل ظلت تطارده علامات الاستغراب وأكثر من ألف سؤال لماذا يفعل كل هذا ويدير النادي بهذه العشوائية والاخطاء المتكررة.
• خدمته الظروف وهيأ الزمن للفريق لاعبين محليين أصحاب موهبة وقدرات ومهارات قادرة على صناعة الفارق وتحقيق النجاحات محليا وخارجيا ولكنه لم يجيد ومن يفكر معه قراءة الواقع جيدا والاستثمار في الفريق بتوفير الدعم اللازم والتعاقد مع أجانب على مستوى فني عال.
• ملف تعاقدات سوداكال مع اللاعبين الأجانب والأجهزة الفنية دراما حزينة وجميع قصصها مؤسفة ولا تتناسب وقيمة المريخ وتاريخ تعامله مع ملف الأجانب في السنوات العشرة الأخيرة وتحول أي لاعب الى مشكلة وانتهت علاقته مع النادي عبر الفيفا وبينهم لاعبين لم يرتدوا الشعار دقيقة واحدة.
• أسوأ ما فعله سوداكال بالمريخ هو تعدد قضاياه التي وصلت الفيفا لتشمل لاعبين ومدربين ومدربي لياقة ويعود السبب لتماطله وعدم التزامه بالعهود والوعود وبصورة متكررة جعلته اشبه بمحمود الكذاب في نظر الجماهير لا تثق فيه ابدا لحل مشكلة من دون أن تتطور وتهدد مستقبل المريخ.
• نهج الالاعيب والتسويف الذي بات عادة في كل قضية قاد المريخ لخسارة الكثير وأفقده مكاسب عديدة كانت كفيلة بأن تدعم تطوره ونجاحه واستقراره ومن ثم أن يتحول سوداكال الى بطل عند الصفوة ويهتفوا له كما يفعلون مع أي رئيس يحسن تحمل المسؤولية ويضحي بالغالي والنفيس من اجل اسعادهم.
• عقبات عديدة واجهت المريخ يعود أصل السبب فيها لسوء تصرف من يقعد في مقعد الرئيس اليوم بما فيها قضية الثلاثي رمضان والرشيد وخميس والكل يعرف كيف ماطل اللاعبين الذين كانت رغبتهم واضحة ومحددة ولكنه دفعهم الى البحث عن الخيار الأصعب وحدث ما حدث.
• لا يمر يوم او حدث الا ويفرض سوداكال على جماهير ان تسأل وتستغرب من مواقفه الغريبة والعجيبة وزاد عليها بصمته المشين تجاه الاستهداف والظلم الذي يتعرض له النادي من لجان مشجعي الهلال في الاتحاد العام.
• إذا قدر لنا ان نجمع الأسئلة التي يبحث جمهور المريخ عن إجابة لها لزادت عن الالف في وجه سوداكال وهو ما يعزز حقيقة اهداره لكل ما صرفه من مال وبذله من جهد دون ان يجد القبول او رضاء الجمهور.
• ظلم الرجل نفسه وظلم المريخ وجماهيره فإن كان يدري فهذه مصيبة كبيرة وان كان لا يدري تكون المصيبة أكبر.

عصير الكلام
• قصور الإدارة فعل المبادرات وأظهر قدرات العمل الجماعي.
• تبدل الواقع قليلا ولم يعد الكل يتفرج.
• مبادرات الجماهير مصدرها الخوف والقلق.
• حتى مبادرات التازي المتوقعة لا تنهي المخاوف في ظل الغياب الإداري.
• إدارة لا تملك خطط ولا تعرف ماذا سيحدث في النادي غدا.
• هل أعد سوداكال خطة لدعم المريخ في دوري الابطال.؟
• وهل يعلم ما ستؤول له الأمور في حال فتح الاتحاد فرصة تسجيل لاعبين جدد.؟
• هل يدري الرجل ماذا يحدث من نفير في الملعب.؟
• حقق سوداكال القاب محلية يشكر عليها ولكنها لم تحسن صورته ابدا.
• الدفع من دون فكر يضيع هباء منثورا.
• الاحجام عن حل المشكلات ودعم الفريق في وجود أموال قادمة يثير المخاوف.
• مخاوف ان يذهب المبلغ لسداد ما صرف سابقا وما مقيد في خانة الديون.
• كل شيء متوقع في الوقت الحالي والمفاجأة الغير سعيدة واردة.
• لا يمكن ان تنتظر بشارة في زمن الشتارة.
• كل الأمور في المريخ غير واضحة والضبابية سيدة الموقف.
• لا وجود لهوية مجلس ولا أحد يعرف كيف يصنع القرار.
• كل امر مرهون بالحالة المزاجية.!!!
• كيف يدار ناد كبير بهذه العقلية.؟
• نتحدث عن ظلم واستهداف الاتحاد وظلم ذو القربى أكبر.
• اصحى يا سوداكال.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مع وضع ضوابط صارمة :



اتحاد الكرة يحدد موعد فتح الانتقالات للقمة السودانية 
Hisham Abdalsamad 

استقر اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني علي ان يفتح نظام الانتقال الالكتروني لناديا القمة الهلال والمريخ في يوم 24 يناير الحالي ويستمر حتي يوم 31 يناير .

ويأتي قرار الاتحاد السوداني بناءً على طلب من نادي الهلال الذي طالب بفتح نافذة انتقالات شتوية استثنائية لدعم صفوفه قبل دخول غمار دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا .

ومن ضوابط الأنتقالات الجديد أن اللاعبين المعنيين بهذا بالتوقيع في كشوفات القمة السودانية هم السودانيون الذين يلعبون في الدوريات الخارجية واللاعبون الأجانب مع احترام اللوائح المعمول بها بشأن عدد اللاعبين الأجانب في الدوري المحلي الممتاز .

 وكذلك من أجل الحفاظ على نزاهة المنافسة سيتم منع الانتقال بين الأندية السودانية .
















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حي العرب بورتسودان يباغت المريخ الفاشر بثنائية
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


واصل  حي العرب بورتسودان، انتصاراته في الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بفوزه 2-0 على  المريخ الفاشر، بستاد حليم شداد بالعاصمة الخرطوم، ضمن الأسبوع الخامس  للمسابقة.


أحرز هدفي حي العرب، محمد جياد في الدقيقة 25 من ركلة  جزاء، حيث صد حارس الفاشر، جاهد محجوب، الكرة لكن جياد أعاد متابعتها  وأسكنها الشباك، وأضاف الظهير الأيسر البديل الذي شارك في الوسط، رمضان  كابو، الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة  79.

والفوز هو الثاني لحي العرب  بورتسودان على التوالي بعد فوزه في الجولة السابقة على هلال الفاشر، ليرتفع  رصيد الفريق إلى 8 نقاط، وتجمد رصيد المريخ الفاشر عند 4 نقاط.

وقال المدير الفني لحي العرب، صبري عبد الله "توقعت صعوبة اللقاء، وهو ما حدث من المريخ الفاشر".

وتابع  "لقد بدأت في تحذير اللاعبين مبكرًا من مباراة الفاشر، منذ نهاية مباراتنا  السابقة أمام هلال الفاشر، نشعر اليوم أننا في وضع أفضل بالدوري".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يصحح مساره بهدفين في الشرطة
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


عاد  الخرطوم الوطني لسكة الانتصارات في الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بفوزه 2-0  مساء امس الثلاثاء، على الشرطة القضارف، على ستاد حليم شداد، ضمن الأسبوع  الخامس للمسابقة.


سجل الشيخ محمد الحسن، الهدف الأول للخرطوم الوطني في الدقيقة 39، حين باغت حارس مرمى الشرطة القضارف، بتسديدة قوية.

وأضاف  قلب الدفاع، مصطفى كرشوم، الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 59، مستفيدًا من كرة  عالية عكسها معاذ القوز من مركز الجناح الأيسر خلف المدافعين، ليسددها  كرشوم بقوة.

وبهذا الفوز، مسح الخرطوم الوطني، أثر الخسارة القاسية  التي تكبدها في الجولة الرابعة أمام هلال الساحل، ورفع رصيده إلى 12 نقطة،  بينما تجمد رصيد الشرطة القضارف عند 4 نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباريات في ختام الأسبوع الخامس للدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تختتم مباريات الأسبوع الخامس لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز، بـ3 مباريات ستلعب اليوم الأربعاء، وذلك بمدينتي الخرطوم وأم درمان.


عصر  الأربعاء على ستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة الخرطوم، يستضيف حي الوادي الذي  يحتل الترتيب 15 "قبل الأخير" بنقطة واحدة، فيما يحتل الأمل الترتيب الـ14  برصيد 4 نقاط.

ويسعى الوادي للخروج من الوضع النفسي الذي يعيشه جراء  فشله في تحقيق الفوز في المباريات الـ4 السابقة، وهو وضع جعل مديره الفني  الشاب معتصم خالد يعيش الضغط.

بينما يسعى المدير الفني للأمل كفاح الجيلي، لتضميد جراح الفريق من آخر مباراتين خسرهما أمام الهلال والمريخ.

(الأهلي الخرطوم  × الأهلي شندي)

المباراة الثانية على ستاد حليم/شداد أيضا، وستجمع بين الأهلي الخرطوم والأهلي شندي.

وسيحاول الأهلي الخرطوم تدعيم سجله الخالي من الخسارة منذ بداية الموسم، وتحسين مركزه الخامس الذي يحتله برصيد 6 نقاط.

أما  فريق الأهلي شندي، فيسعى للتعافي من أثار خسارتين متتاليتين لحقت به أمام  كل من الخرطوم الوطني والشرطة القضارف، ويحتل شندي الترتيب السادس برصيد 6  نقاط.

(الهلال كادُقُلي × هلال الساحل)

المباراة الثالثة سوف تلعب على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، وسيكون طرفاها الهلال كادُقُلي وضيفه هلال الساحل.

وحقق الفريقان فوزا غاليا في الجولة الرابعة، حيث فاز كادقلي الذي يحتل الترتيب 8 برصيد 5 نقاط على المريخ.

بينما قهر هلال الساحل الذي يحتل الترتيب الثاني برصيد 9 نقاط فريق الخرطوم الوطني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق ينفرد.. "فيفا" يعتمد فترة انتقالات ثالثة بالسودان

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق بأن الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم، وافق على طلب  الاتحاد العام السوداني القاضي بفتح فترة ثالثة للتسجيلات بشكل استثنائي.
  وبحسب المستند المرفق والذي تحصل عليه #سبورتاق فإن الفترة الاستثنائية تبدأ من اليوم الموافق 20 يناير وتستمر حتى الثلاثين منه.
  وتعتبر الفترة الثالثة فرصة لنادي الهلال لتدعيم صفوفه تمهيداً لخوض غمار  مسابقة الأبطال الإفريقية، ولن يستفيد المريخ من فترة القيد الإستثنائية  عطفاً على عقوبة المنع من التسجيلات الموقعة عليه من "فيفا".
  وكان "فيفا" قد أشار إلى رفع العقوبة عن النادي الأحمر في حال دفع متأخرات اللاعب البرازيلي "ماركوس".
   الجدير بالذكر هو ان فترة التسجيلات التكميلية ستكون في مواعيدها في الثامن من مارس الى 17 من الشهر نفسه
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يكشف رأيه حول قرارات أوضاع اللاعبين

  أدْلى عضو لجنة تطبيع الهلال ونائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي "نزار عوض مالك"  بتصريحات ساخنة لـ#سبورتاق بشأن القرارات التي أصدرتها لجنة أوضاع اللاعبين  بالإتحاد السوداني اليوم في قضية الثلاثي "رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت  خميس".

 "مالك" علق على القرارات بالقول: "كل الخيارات ستكون متاحة أمامنا، ولن  نتوقف كثيراً عند القرار الذي صدر اليوم، وسنناهضه بكل السبل".

 وأضاف: "ننتظر استلام القرارات لتقديم استئناف، وسنصل بالقضية إلى محكمة  التحكيم الرياضية -كاس- ولن نتنازل عن حقنا مهما حدث لأنه حق جماهير الهلال  بالأساس".

 وأردف نائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالهلال في حديثه لـ#سبورتاق: "اللاعبين  مثار الجدل لاعبين دوليين ونجوم بالمنتخب الوطني، ومن المفترض أن يكونوا  قدوة لبقية زملاءهم في الدوري، لكنهم لم يحترموا تعاقداتهم، وسنطالب  بمحاسبة مسئول -السيستم- بنادي المريخ ومسئول الانتقالات بالإتحاد  واللاعبين الثلاثة، حتى لا تتكرر مثل تلك الممارسات مستقبلاً".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

* ليستر يعمق جراح تشيلسي ويعتلي القمة.. ووست هام يعمق جراح وست بروميتش
* ليفركوزن يرتقي للوصافة بهدفين في دورتموند.. ومونشنجلادباخ يفوز على بريمن
* اتحاد جدة يصحح مساره بثنائية في شباك العين.. والفتح يتعادل مع القادسية
* التعادل يفرض كلمته على لقاء الشباب والفيصلي في الدوري السعودي
* الزمالك يحبط الجونة ويتصدر الدوري المصري
* سبورتينج لشبونة يُقصي بورتو من كأس الدوري البرتغالي
* الريان يضرب الوكرة بثلاثية .. و الدحيل يهدر نقطتين أمام قطر
* الأهلي يصطدم بالدحيل في مونديال الأندية.. وبايرن ينتظر الفائز
* لجنة المسابقات بالليغا تقرر إيقاف ميسي مباراتين بسبب طرده في الكأس
* ديباي يلمح إلى رحيله عن ليون ويقول: بحاجة إلى الذهاب إلى نادٍ أفضل
* التركي ميريح ديميرال مدافع يوفنتوس يغيب عن لقاء السوبر الإيطالي
* رسميًا.. شالكه يستعيد المهاجم الهولندي كلاس يان هونتلار من أياكس
* صحيفة ماركا: ريال مدريد يقترب من التعاقد مع ديفيد ألابا لاعب البايرن
* سولسكاير: فرنانديز لا يحتاج للراحة.. وأماد ديالو سيشارك خلال 4 أو 5 أسابيع
* زيدان: لا تلوموني على المنافسة الشرسة داخل ريال مدريد
* فليك عن مصير ألابا مع بايرن ميونيخ: الآمال قد تموت في النهاية
* بيرلو: سنثبت أننا لسنا الفريق الذي ظهر في سان سيرو
* جاتوزو: كبوة يوفنتوس لن تخدعنا في السوبر الايطالي
* رومينيجه رئيس بايرن: تنظيم يورو 2020 مهمة ثقيلة




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5




* حي الوادي نيالا (-- : --) الامل عطبرة 15:00  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


* هلال كادوقلي (-- : --) هلال الساحل 15:00  الملاعب HD  الهلال


* أهلي الخرطوم (-- : --) أهلي شندي 18:15  الملاعب HD  الخرطوم


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_السوبر_الإيطالي  الذهاب


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) نابولي 22:00  KAS 1  مابي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  مباريات مؤجلة


* مانشستر سيتي (-- : --) أستون فيلا 20:00  beIN 2  محمد بركات


* فولهام (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد 22:15  beIN 2  احمد الطيب


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* خيتافي (-- : --) هويسكا 20:00  beIN 3  احمد فؤاد


* ريال بيتيس (-- : --) سيلتا فيغو 22:00  beIN 4  مضر اليوسف


* فياريال (-- : --) غرناطة 22:30  beIN 3  نوفل باشي


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري الإيطالي  مباراة مؤجلة 


* أودينيزي (-- : --) أتلانتا 16:00  beIN 4  جواد بدة


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* شالكه (-- : --) كولن 19:30  SKY 6  ??


* لايبزيج (-- : --) يونيون برلين 21:30  SKY 3  ??


* فرايبورغ (-- : --) آينتراخت فرانكفورت 21:30  SKY 5  ??


* أوجسبورج (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ 21:30  SKY 2  ??


* أرمينيا بيليفيلد (-- : --) شتوتجارت 21:30  SKY 4  ??


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  مباراة مؤجلة  


* مارسيليا (-- : --) لانس 22:00  beIN 6  عامر الحوذيري


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14


* ضمك (-- : --) الباطن 14:55  KSA 1  هوساوي


* الهلال (-- : --) التعاون 17:10  KSA 2  عيسى الحربين


* النصر (-- : --) الوحدة 19:10  KSA 2  عبدالله الحربي





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 5


* الشرطة القضارف (0 : 2) الخرطوم الوطني
* المريخ (3 : 1) هلال الأبيض
* مريخ الفاشر (0 : 2) حي العرب بورتسودان

#الترتيب : ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (13) الخرطوم (12) الهلال (11) هلال الساحل (9) أهلي مروي (8) 

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  الأسبوع 19


* وست هام يونايتد (2 : 1) وست بروميتش
* ليستر سيتي (3 : 0) تشيلسي

#الترتيب : ليستر سيتي (38) مانشستر يونايتد (37) مانشستر سيتي (35) ليفربول (34) توتنهام (33)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 19


* قاديش (2 : 2) ليفانتي
* بلد الوليد (2 : 2) إلتشي
* ألافيس (1 : 2) إشبيلية

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (41) ريال مدريد (37) برشلونة (34) إشبيلية (33) فياريال (32)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الالماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* مونشنغلادباخ (1 : 0) فيردر بريمن
* باير ليفركوزن (2 : 1) بوروسيا دورتموند
* هيرتا برلين (0 : 3) هوفنهايم
* ماينز (0 : 2) فولفسبورج

#الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (36) باير ليفركوزن (32) لايبزيج (32) دورتموند (29) فولفسبورج (29)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_السعودي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14


* الرائد (2 : 3) الاتفاق
* العين (1 : 2) الاتحاد
* القادسية (1 : 1) الفتح
* الشباب (1 : 1) الفيصلي
* الأهلي (3 : 0) أبها

#الترتيب : الهلال (26) الشباب (26) الأهلي (26) الاتحاد (24) التعاون (21)
..................................................  .....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة الزعيم امس






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						قرعة كأس العالم للأندية تسفر عن صدام عربي مثير




  قرعة كأس العالم للأندية




الخرطوم: باج نيوز
استاد المدينة التعليمية سيشهد تتويج الفريق الفائز بالنسخة السابعة عشر من مونديال الأندية.
أسفرت قرعة بطولة كأس العالم للأندية FIFA  قطر 2020™، التي تستضيفها الدوحة للمرة الثانية من 4 إلى 11 فبراير  المقبل، عن مواجهة عربية في أول أيام البطولة، بين نادي الدحيل القطري،  ممثل الدولة المستضيفة، والنادي الأهلي المصري، بطل أفريقيا، في استاد  المدينة التعليمية، عند الثامنة والنصف مساءً بتوقيت الدوحة.



وأظهرت  نتيجة القرعة، التي أجريت مساء اليوم في مدينة زيورخ السويسرية، عن لقاء  سيجمع نادي أولسان هيونداي الكوري، بطل آسيا، وتايجرز أونال المكسيكي، بطل  أميركا الشمالية والوسطى والكاريبي – كونكاكاف، في أولى مباريات البطولة،  على استاد أحمد بن علي، عند الخامسة مساءً بتوقيت الدوحة.
وكشفت قرعة مونديال الأندية عن مواجهة بطل  كأس ليبرتادوريس لأندية أمريكا الجنوبية، الذي سيحدد يوم 30 يناير الجاري،  مع الفائز في مباراة أولسان هيونداي وتايجرز أونال في السابع من فبراير، في  حين سيواجه بايرن ميونخ الألماني الفائز في مباراة الدحيل والأهلي في 8  فبراير في استاد أحمد بن علي.
وسيشهد استاد المدينة التعليمية تتويج  الفريق الفائز بالنسخة السابعة عشر من مونديال الأندية في يوم 11 فبراير،  حيث تنطلق المباراة النهائية عند التاسعة مساءً بتوقيت الدوحة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تألق الجزولي يفتح الباب امام ضمه للمنتخب
 اضغط على الصورة لمشاهدة الحجم الكامل
 كفرووتر/الخرطوم/ برز اللاعب  الجزولي نوح بصورة لافتة للانظار في مباريات الفريق الاخيرة واحرز الجزولي  الاهداف في شباك الاندية التي تمثل السودان في البطولة الكونفدرالية الامل  والهلال الابيض حيث احرز بالقدمين والرأس وكشفت متابعات الصحيفة الدقيقة ان  الدكتور حسن برقو اتصل باللاعب وهنأه على المستوى المميز الذي ظهر به في  مباريات المريخ وطالبه بالاستمرار في التألق ووعده بضمه للمنتخب الوطني  الاول ويجدر ذكره ان الجزولي هو مهاجم منتحب السودان تحت 20 سنة وبرز مع  رفيقه الغربال الصغيرة في تصفيات امم افريقيا تحت سن 20 عاما الاخيرة في  اثيوبيا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسالة من لاعب المريخ السابق التاج ابراهيم و عضو ادارة مجموعات احباب المريخ الي القناص الجزولي نوح : 



(رهانى عليك كبير قريبا ستكون المهاجم الاول في السودان انت الان في بداية الطريق و سلم النجاح يبدأ بخطوة و مزيدا من الاجتهاد و الانضباط و التوفيق يا جزولى )







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ  أصبح لا يتأثر بالغيابات ورحيل اللاعبين لأنه بإختصار يصنع النجوم ..  الجزولي الشاب مشروع مهاجم بمواصفات خاصة للمريخ وللسودان صنعه قطاع الشباب  وبمجهودات رائعة من المسئولين عن القطاع وغوميز قدمه في اجمل وابهي صورة  مستفيدا من مشاركة اللاعبين تحت السن التي ستفيد المريخ دون غيره بكثير لأن  في الصندوق الأسود للمريخ جواهر والماظ فقط تنتظر فتح هذا الصندوق.






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباراة الأهلي المصري والمريخ السوداني في دوري أبطال افريقيا مهددة بالتأجيل ! 
                              نشرت بوقت                               يناير 19, 2021    







أصبح  تأجيل مباراة نادي المريخ السوداني وحامل اللقب الأهلي المصري الذي سيقام  في يوم 12 او 13 من شهر فبراير المقبل أمر شبه ممكن وذلك بسبب مشاركة نادي  الأهلي المصري في بطولة كأس العالم للأندية التي ستقام في مطلع فبراير  وتنتهي منتصف الشهر نفسه .



 حيث  سيلعب نادي الأهلي المصري اول مباراة له يوم 4 فبراير وفي حال تأهله لنصف  النهاية سيلعب يوم 7 او 8 ، وسيلعب النهائي يوم 11 فبراير في حال تجاوزه  للدور نصف النهائي ، مما يعني تأجيل المباراة رسميًا لموعد آخر .



يذكر أن الفريقان يلعبان في المجموعة الأولى التي تضمهما برفقة كل من فيتا كلوب الكونغولي وسيمبا التنزاني.
خاص لموقع سودان سبورت.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



++++++++++
ود الشريف *********

**. دي كورة ول مزيكا.. لا أدري والله من أين أبدأ والمريخ يرسم أروع لوحة مساء أمس ويحول الهزيمة إلى انتصار باهر على هلال التبلدي.. هل ابدأ بالموهبة الجزولي ام بالساحر عزام ام بأحمد عبد المنعم طبنجة وهو يحرز أروع هدف في الدوري الممتاز... ابدأ من أين والأحمر يتلألأ في الشوط الثاني ويبدع ويغيظ الأعداء ويحرز أهداف سودانية خالصة ولن اقول إسبانية ولا إيطالية ولا ألمانية.. سودانية مية المية أحرزها نجمان صغيران لم يبلغا سن الرشد الكروي وحقيقة لم يكن المريخ سيئا في الشوط الأول وكان الأكثر سيطرة والأقوى هجوما وضاعت أكثر من فرصة بعدم التركيز أبرزها فرصة لسيف تيري فشل في استغلال كرة معكوسة بالمقاس من طبنجة. 

** دخول عزام في الشوط الثاني منح خط وسط المريخ حيوية أكثر ولا ادري لماذا يجلس لاعب بكل هذه الامكانات في الكنبة يا كابتن الضو قدم الخير... عزام مميز في التمريرات القصيرة المتقنه ونرجو أن تتاح له مزيد من الفرص اما الشبل الجزولي فقد فات الكبار والقدرو بإمكانته الفنية العالية وإحرازه الأهداف بطريقة يحسد عليها وواضح أن لديه الكثير وواثق من نفسه وقدراته 

**. سبق وأن كتبت كثيرا عن طبنجة وأكدت أنه الأفضل في خانة الطرف الشمال ولم يخذلني ويواصل مشوار التألق من مباراة لأخرى ولعب أروع مبارياته أمس وأحرز هدف سيظل في زاكرة الجماهير لسنوات طويلة. 

**. أحدهم كان يجلس بجواري ويشاهد في مباراة أمس  وانبهر من اداء الأحمر في الشوط الثاني وسألني ده المريخ ول ريال مدريد ورقص بدون وعي وبهستريا بعد الهدف الثالث. 

**. اه لو أدى المريخ كل مبارياته القادمة بمستوى الشوط الثاني في مباراة امس 

**. سيف تيري صيام عن الأهداف في ظ¤ مباريات على التوالي 

**. هلال التبلدي وبعد إحرازه لهدف تكتل في الدفاع وحاول اضاعت الوقت بسقوط أفراده على الأرض وتطفيش الكرة وانهار في النهاية  أمام السيل الاحمر الهادر... ولن نقول ان المدرب صلاح أحمد فشل في مهمته بإنقاذ هلال الأبيض 

**. عماد الصيني أصيب وخرج بعد ربع ساعة من انطلاقة المباراة ودخل التاج يعقوب بديلا له وابدع.. والتاج يعقوب مظلوم إعلاميا حقيقة وهو من احرف لاعبي خط الوسط.. 

**. مرة أخرى نشيد بدكتور كمال شداد ونشكره وهو يقدم لنا الجزولي وطبنجة ولو لا إصراره على إشراك لاعبين شباب في الدوري الممتاز لضاع طبنجة والجزولي  ومازن 

**. أكدنا امس ان صدارة الهلال للدوري الممتاز لن تمتد لأكثر من ظ¢ظ¤ ساعة 
( مدير ليوم واحد) لأننا كنا ثقة بان   الزعيم سيكتسح هلال شيكان 

**. حارس مرمى المريخ أحمد عبد العظيم لا يسأل عن هدف هلال شيكان لأن الكرة وبسبب سؤ أرضية. الملعب غيرت في حفرة ام حجر لا أدري وعبدالعظيم ابعد أكثر من كرة خطرة 

**. الحكم شانتير أدار مباراة المريخ وهلال الأبيض أمس  بدرجة امتياز.. كان في كامل اللياقة البدنية ولم يقع في أي أخطاء 

**. هكذا حافظ المريخ على صدارة الدوري الممتاز وصدارة حتى النهاية بإذن الله والتحية للمدرب غوميز ومساعده الضو ومرحبا بمدرب الأحمال الجزائري 

**. انتصار المريخ الباهر وادائه المميز أمس لا يجعلنا نقض الطرف عن الاخطاء القاتلة لأفراد خطأ الظهر وهدف الهلال جاء نتيجة عدم التغطية الصحيحة. وترك مساحة واسعة للمهاجم الذي سدد بارتياح في مرمى عبدالعظيم... وخطأ صلاح نمر خلال الشوط الأول كاد أن يكلف المريخ هدفا 

**. بلغني أن سوداكال دفع استحقاقات المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايميل وتبقت استحقاقات مدرب الأحمال الروماني ماريوس 

**. اعلام الهلال وكالعادة هيص هيصة شديده  لانتصار الازرق على توتي الفريق متواضع المستوى الصاعد للدرجة الممتازة هذا الموسم.... الهلال 
تدحرج للمركز الثالث 

**. اخيرا أصدرت لجنة شئون اللاعبين قرارها باعتماد الثالوث رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس لاعبين في المريخ لكنها حولتهم للجنة الانضباط... يعني عرض المسلسل سيستمر لبعض الوقت. 

**. والله ناس عزام والجزولي ووجدي هندسة نسو جمهور المريخ رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد 

**. حي العرب اكتفي بهدفين في شباك مريخ الفاشر مساء أمس والخرطوم الوطني استعاد أراضيه بالفوز على الشرطة وعاد للمركز الثاني تاركا الهلال خلفه 

**. صفوف العيش والبنزين والغاز أصبحت من عاداتنا وتقاليدنا.. والسؤال.. لماذا النساء أكثر عددا في صفوف العيش 

**. عاجل الشفاء للأخت ام مبارك حرم صديقنا العزيز أسامة مبارك نورالدائم ابن الهلال البار 

**. من صحابك ومن قرايبك يا حبيبي بغير عليك 

**. آخر دبوس 

** فرحة شديدة لأعداء المريخ بعد نهاية الشوط الأول في مباراة امس ويا فرحة ما تمت









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مهاجم  الفريق بكري المدينة أصبح متاحاً للجهاز الفني بعد إنقضاء فترة العقوبة  التي فُرضت عليه من لجنة الإنضباط التابعة للإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*(شداد) يحدد موعد فتح (الانتقالات) للقمة..ضوابط صارمة واستعجال “الكاف” حول زيادة اللاعبين




الخرطوم: معتز عبد القيوم

علمت “الصيحة” وبناءً على طلب من نادي الهلال الذي طالب بفتح نافذة انتقالات شتوية استثنائية لدعم صفوفه قبل دخول غمار دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، أن الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم استقر على أن يفتح نظام الانتقال الإلكتروني لناديي القمة الهلال والمريخ في يوم 24 يناير الحالي ويستمر حتى يوم 31 يناير.

وتأتي قرارات الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم لأجل دعم مشوار القمة في دوري الأندية الذي سينطلق الشهر القادم.

وقال مصدر مطلع ــ فضل حجب اسمه ــ  إن اللاعبين المعنيين بالتوقيع في كشوفات القمة السودانية هم السودانيون الذين يلعبون في الدوريات الخارجية، واللاعبون الأجانب مع احترام اللوائح المعمول بها بشأن عدد اللاعبين الأجانب في الدوري المحلي الممتاز.

وأضاف ذات المصدر المأذون من أجل الحفاظ على نزاهة المنافسة سيتم منع الانتقال بين الأندية السودانية.

الاتحاد يستعجل “الكاف”

أوضح الدكتور حسن أبو جبل الأمين العام لاتحاد كرة القدم، أنهم قاموا بإرسال خطاب إلى الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم “الكاف” يستعجلون من خلاله الرد على خطابهم السابق حول زيادة لاعبي الأندية مرفقاً معه بعض الاستفسارات القانونية.

وبالمقابل، نفي اتحاد كرة القدم يكون قد تسلم منشوراً من قبل الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم كاف ما يفيد برفضه الطلب الذي تقدم به اتحاد الكرة لزيادة عدد اللاعبين في الفترة الماضية وفق الأخبار المتداولة في الوسط الرياضي قبل أيام.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
إسماعيل حسن 
  إلى باني مع التحية..




* السلام عليكم أخي رئيس لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام، الباشمهندس الفاتح باني…

* في الحوار الذي أجرته معك زميلتنا النشطة بدرية عبد الحفيظ ونشر بالزميلة الرياضية (الأحمر الوهاج)، قلت إن الشكوى التي تقدم بها المريخ ضد قانونية مشاركة اللاعب محمد عبد الله خضر مع ناديه هلال كادوقلي في مباراة الفريقين الأخيرة، طعنت في سن اللاعب، ولم تطعن في صحة تسجيله، لذا رفضتموها شكلاً!!!

* وأضفت: كل المستندات التي تخص اللاعب من كرت انتقال وغيره سليمة وصادرة من الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم.. ولم توضح أي اتحاد محلي تعني!!

* إذا كان اتحاد القطينة، فإن المريخ قدم ما يثبت أن اللاعب كان يلعب في صفوف نادي المستقبل بتاريخ ميلاد ((1998م، حسب ما موضح في كرته هناك..

* ولجنتكم طبعاً لم تبحث في صحة هذه المعلومة من عدمها، بزعم أنها غير مطالبة بذلك، واكتفت بأن المستندات التي قدمها هلال كادوقلي للجنة تؤكد أنه كان يلعب في رابطة أم بده، وبالتالي تم تسجيله ببطاقة جديدة..

* تعال نسلم جدلاً أخي باني بأن المريخ لم يطعن في صحة تسجيل اللاعب، إنما في سنه.. فكم تاريخ ميلاد اللاعب في الرقم الوطني الذي قدمه هلال كادوقلي..؟؟!!

* حسب معلوماتنا المؤكدة فإن تاريخ ميلاد اللاعب في الرقم الوطني الموجود بطرفكم، يؤكد أن عمره تجاوز العشرين عاماً بثمانية أشهر..

* بالتالي حتى إذا لم يطعن المريخ في سن اللاعب كما زعمتم، فإن اللجنة بمجرد أن رجعت إلى مستندات اللاعب واتضح لها أن اللاعب يتجاوز العشرين عاماً، كان من المفترض أن تمنح المريخ النقاط الثلاث، بصرف النظر عن صيغة الشكوى بكل ما حوت.. إذْ أن لائحة المسابقات تؤكد بعبارات صريحة واضحة في المادة 18، على أن العقوبة في هذه الحالة وجوبية، ولا يشترط فيها تقديم شكوى من النادي المنافس..

* إذن…..

* بناءً على كل ما سلف، فإن قرار لجنة المسابقات بخصوص شكوى المريخ كان خاطئاً..

* ولم يستند على أي مادة من مواد اللائحة..

* ولجنة الاستئنافات بالتأكيد لن تجد مشقة في إبطاله، ومنح المريخ نقاط المباراة..

* أما إذا أيدته ـ ولا نظنها ستؤيده ـ  فإن المريخ سيجد نفسه مضطراً للجوء “مجدداً” إلى “محكمة كأس”..

* وتكون فضيحة بجلاجل للاتحاد السوداني حينما يصدر حكمها لصالح المريخ للمرة الثانية على التوالي..

* وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سهام حمراء ـــــ يمن الكناني




مباراة للنسيان

*لعب المريخ واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته في الفترة الاخيرة وظهر امام هلال شيكان بصورة مهتزة .

*وذلك يرجع الي خطة اللعب التي أنتهجها المدرب الفرنسي في مباراة اليوم .

*لعب الفرنسي بخطة 4:3:3وهي خطة الكرة الشاملة كما يعرفها أهل اللعبة .

*واذا نظرنا لتلك الخطة التي انتهجها بصورة عامة فهي تعتمد  على ان كل لاعب يلعب في جميع المراكز اي تبادل المراكز يكون دائم ومستمر بين اللاعبين.

* وتعتمد هذه الطريقة على الانتشار في كافة ارجاء الملعب يدافع اغلب الفريق حال وجود خطر يهدد المرمى ويهاجم اغلب اللاعبيين حال وجود هجمة .

*ومن أهم مرتكزات هذه الخطة الإحتفاظ بالكرة لاطول فترة ممكنة وتمرير الكرة بشكل متواصل بين اللاعبين وخاصة بالخط الخلفي وهذا مافشل فيه خط دفاعنا وولج مرمانا هدف سهل من خطأ مريع لقائد الفريق امير كمال .

* وتمتاز هذه الطريقة بالضغط على اللاعب حامل الكرة لاستعادتها باسرع وقت ممكن وفي هذة النقطة نجد ان هنالك ضعف في تنفيذها لان اللاعب حامل الكرة من الفريق الخصم كان يجد نفسه مرتاحآ .

* ونجد ان هذة الخطة ايضا يتم  تنويع الهجمات فيها فنري تمريرات بينية سريعة وتمريرات بينية بطيئة والاعتماد علي الاختراق من العمق.

*والاختراق من الاجنحة والعكسيات الجانبية والاعتماد علي التسديد من خارح المنطقة .

*ولكن يبدو ان الفرنسي نسي اوتناسي مزيج التشكيل المناسب لتنفيذ هذة الخطة .

*فكان النتاج عك كروي وتمريرات للخصم وعكسيات تذهب دون ان تشكل اي خطورة علي مرمي الخصم وشاهدنا رعونة في ترجمتها من الثنائي كرنقو وتيري.

*وهنالك عوامل مهمة لنجاح تطبيق هذه الخطة وهي الثقة واللياقة البدنية  العالية والتأقلم.

*ولاننسي  اللعب في أكثر من موقع في آن واحد بالاضافة إلى التركيز العالي.

*عند نظرتنا الشاملة والعامة لكل تلك العوامل نخلص الي ان خط الدفاع والذي تواجد فيه.

*أمير ونمر في مركز قلبي الدفاع وفي الاظهرة كرنقو وطبنجة وهما من تقع علي عاتقهم مهام االتغطية الدفاعية ودعم الهجوم ومساعدة الجناح في البناء الهجومي.

* كما ان الظهير يكون مكلف بالدعم الهجومي عن طريق رفع العرضيات لمهاجمي الفريق داخل المنطقة.

*وهنا كانت المحصلة في هذة الخطة صفر ومن المهم أن يمتاز الظهير بالسرعة وإجادة الرفع والتسديد ويجيد الارتداد للخلف بسرعة حتى يساعد في الواجبات الدفاعية من جديد.

*لغياب الخبرة والتحرك السليم خلقت هذة العوامل خلل دفاعي واضح في مركز الظهير الايسر للمريخ .

*ومن الملاحظ ان الدفاع في خطة 4:3:3 مشابه للدفاع في خطة 4:4:2والاختلاف موجود في تشكيلة الوسط ومدى دعمهم وتغطيتهم للظهيران حين تقدمهم.

*اما الوسط في خطة 4:3:3 يتكون من ثلاث لاعبين هم لاعب ارتكاز ولاعب حر ولاعب خلف المهاجمين.

* فلاعب الارتكاز مكلف بقطع هجمات الخصم ومكلف بمراقبة صانعي العاب الفريق المنافس ويمتاز بالتمريرات القصيرة المحكمة حتى يستطيع ان يكون ثلاثي قوي مع اللاعبين الاخرين.

*ونجد ان ثلاثي خط الوسط هم المكلفين باسترجاع الكرات والضغط على الوسط للخصم كما انهم المكلفين بصنع الهجمات لمهاجمي الفريق.

* وكما نتابع في اغلب الفرق التي تعتمد على هذا التكتيك وهذه الخطة ان وسطها يكون مميز جدا في الاحتفاظ بالكرة والسيطرة عليها وامتلاك الكرة أطول فترة ممكنه وعدم السماح للخصم ببناء الهجمات كما يريد.

*و السيطرة على الكرة وهو من أهم الاشياء المطلوبة في خط الوسط واي لاعب وسط اضاع الكرة يعني انه سيسبب في مشاكل للدفاع لان الدفاع غالبا يكون متقدم.

*اما الهجوم هو القوة الضاربة التي تفاخر بها الخطة وهي اساس نجاحها وهو العمود الفقري بالنسبة لهذه الخطة بحيث ان يلعب في هذه الخطة ثلاث مهاجمين جناح أيمن وجناح ايسر ومهاجم صريح داخل المنطقة مهمتة انهاء الهجمات وتسجيل الأهداف.

* وغالباً المهاجم الصريح هنا يكون متحرك ويجيد كسر التسلل فقوة الهجوم تجبر الفريق المنافس باللعب بطريقة دفاعيه وطبعا يجب ان يتميز الجناحين بالمهارات الفردية الكبيرة والمراوغة والتوغل مع الاحتفاظ بالكرة وقدرتهم على الاختراق من الاطراف بالاضافة إلى قدرتهم التهديفية وقدراتهم في انهاء الهجمات كما يجب.

*وضح جليآ ان هذة الخطة لاتتناسب مع لاعبي المريخ في الكشف الحالي فهي تحتاج الي تعود علي الطريقة والي فهمها جيدآ قبل التنفيذ.

*لذلك كان الاداء باهتآ كرات مقطوعة بالجملة وتسديدات من مناطق خيالية واهدار لراسيات بطريقة لاتعقل.

*لم افهم الي الان ماالمغزي من وضع اللاعب الجزولي في مركز الجناح الايمن فهو جودتة في داخل منطقة الخصم فقط.

*فنجد ان تيري كان غائبآ عن كل مجريات هذة المباراة وحتي التي سبقتها .

*وخيرآ مافعل المدرب وغير الخطة اثناء اللعب الي 4:4:2وبعدها راينا التغير الكامل في شكل اللعب وراينا الهجمات تتوالي والاهداف تنال من مرمي الخصم .

*مباراة كان عنوانها نجاح الثنائي الجزولي نوح  وضياء الدين وان كان البعض يري غير ذلك.

*فالناظر للتشكيل بتمعن يجد ان  ضياء الدين نفذ ماطلبة منه المدرب وماتتطلبه خطة اللعب .

*سهم غائر*

*وان عاد الثنائي رمضان وحمو للكشف والتشكيل يبقي الثنائي في موقعة ولم يتزحزح.

*فالفريق يمضي بدونهم وجودتة بدونهم فلماذا التباكي عليهم.

*من اختار الند طواعية لايستحق منا سوي التجاهل.

*سهم أخير*

*اعيد واكرر المدرب الفرنسي يحتاج الي ترتيب اوراقة في الدكة الفنية .

*فجودة النتائج وتصدر الدوري والتقدم في الابطال لن تنسينا او تجعلنا نغض الطرف عن اولويات مهمة .

*المدرب يحتاج الي ان يفيق من ثباتة والي الوقوف في خط الملعب فالمساعد الوطني لايجيد شئ غير الوقوف فقط بل يكتفي بالصياح في الشوط مرة او مرتين .

*فلايعقل ان يجلس مكتوف الايادي وهو يشاهد العك الكروي داخل ارض الملعب .

*وواضح انه ليس بصاحب الشخصية القوية ولا الصارمة عكس ما راج عنه وعكس المدربين الاجانب الذين سبقوة لتدريب المريخ .

*فرايت مدير الكرة في مناسبتين احداهما مع طبنجة وهو يقوم بالتوجيه نعم مدير الكرة يقف علي الخط وبمقربة من المساعد ويوجه اللاعبين داخل الملعب.

*انها قمة الفوضي وربي واذا كان صاحب نظرة فنية فلماذا نبقيه مدير كرة فليتم تعيينة اليوم قبل الغد مساعدآ وليجلس الضو قدم الخير علي الكرسي ويشاهد فهو لايجيد سوي ذلك.

*وهنالك امر مهم يتفاقم مع مرور الزمن وهو ملف الاصابات المقلقة في كشف الفريق لااعرف ماهو فهم الجهاز الفني والطبي والاداري .

*وهم يشاهدون الثلاثي ضياء الدين والصيني وكردمان يلعبون ولم يتعافون الي الان.

*باي عقل يفكر هولاء اصابة الصيني في مباراة الامس ليست بمستغربة فاللاعب الكل يعلم انه يلعب وهو مصاب .

*وملاحظة بسيطة ارسلها في بريدهم لاعب الاهلي المصري وليد سليمان يغيب عن الملاعب لمدة اربعة اسابيع بما فيها بطولة العالم للاندية.

*والاصابة التي يعاني منها وليد هي نفس اصابة ضياء الدين والصيني الذين مازالوا يلعبون للان في دورينا الممتاز.

*هنا يظهر الفرق واضحآ بين الاندية التي تمتلك اجهزة محترفة والتي تمتلك اجهزة لاتفهم ولا تعي شئ.

*ايهما اهم الدوري السوداني الممتاز ام كاس العالم للاندية .

*وضياء الدين الذي حمله البعض فوق طاقتة يجب ان يفهموا انه مصاب بعضلة خلفية ومازال يلعب الي الان.

*ضياء لم يكن سيئآ في مباراة اليوم بل قام بواجبات خانته كما يجب وتحامل علي نفسه وهو يلعب مصابآ.

*الوقت مناسب لعلاج المصابين والدخول للمجموعات بكشف مكتمل .

*ووضح ان المريخ بلا جهاز طبي بمكانة النادي فالجهاز الحالي اسم فقط .

*ختامآ*:

*مريخنا العظيم أنت نجمآ في السماء




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني







Our team trained this morning



الزعيم 

#نادي_الشعب









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة ـــــــــ  مأمون أبوشيبة




اخجل يا سوداكال

- في خطوة مقدرة قبل حوالي شهر كون سوداكال لجنة شاملة من كل أهل المريخ لإعادة صياغة مسودة النظام الأساسي مع اعتماد ملاحظات وموجهات الفيفا وبرئاسة الفريق منصور عبدالرحيم.. 

- بعد أن أكملت اللجنة عملها وسلمته مسودة النظام المعدل عاد سوداكال المكلف بإدارة نادي المريخ من قبل طاغية الاتحاد ليعدل ويشطب ويضيف في الوثيقة الجديدة بما يحقق مطامعه ومصالحه الشخصية في العودة لرئاسة النادي والسيطرة عليه مع قفل الطريق أمام رغبة القواعد المريخية وغالبا تم هذاً بإيعاز من طاغية الاتحاد الحاقد..

- إلغاء شرط الحصول على الشهادة الثانوية لنيل عضوية مجلس الإدارة تم تفسيره بأن سوداكال غير حاصل على الشهادة السودانية كأدنى مؤهل لنيل عضوية مجلس الإدارة.. فإذا كان ذلك صحيحاً فهذه أم الفضائح.. وستكون إهانة كبيرة للكيان المريخي بل ستجعل النادي أضحوكة أمام العالم إذا ترأسه شخص غير حاصل على الشهادة السودانية..

- وبخلاف إلغاء شرط المؤهل.. عمل سوداكال على السيطرة على العضوية بالمحافظة على عضويته المستجلبة والتي لا تتجاوز المائة شخص حسب تقديرات الجمعية العبثية الأخيرة.. مع قفل الطريق أمام الآلاف من الأعضاء الشباب الذين يمثلون الجيل المريخي الجديد ويتفاعلون مع الكيان من خلال عشرات القروبات المريخية..

- حيث قفل سوداكال الباب أمام العضوية الجديدة بحرمانها من التصويت إلا بعد مرور عام من اكتساب العضوية.. وكانت لجنة الفريق منصور قد حددت فترة شهر ونصف للعضو الجديد لنيل حقه بالتصويت في الجمعية..

- وسنورد أدناه تصريحات الفريق منصور في هذا الجانب بعد أن ظل يتلقى الكثير من الاستفسارات [[  سألني إخوة كرام من أعضاء نادي المريخ عن التعديل الذي تم في المادة التي تتعلق بأحقية العضو الجديد في التصويت داخل الجمعيه بعد 45 يوما من  اكتسابه العضوية.

-  ارجو ان اوضخ وجهة نطري في هذا الامر لان النقاش كان داخل اللجنة وخارجها.. ومن التجارب السابقة في المريخ انها تفتح المجال لشراء العضوية.. وبالرغم من انني اعلم ذلك ولكن قناعاتي تتمثل في الاتي

- اولا : ان من حق اي عضو بعد ان يكتسب عضوية النادي حسب النطام الاساسي للنادي ولوائحه يصبح مؤهلا لممارسة حقه القانوني بمحرد اكتسابه  العضوية..

- ثانيا : ان القيد الزمني الموضوع لممارسة حقه في التصويت يعتبر عقوبة لذلك العضو الملتزم ومكافأة لذلك العضو الذي يمارس ممارسة سالبة..

- ثالثا : هنالك ملاحظة واضحة جدا للعيان ان كيان المريخ وفي السنوات الاخيرة انضمت له أعداد كبيرة جدا من الشباب تشكلوا في الاولتراسات ومجموعات القروبات وهم الأكثر التصاقاً بفريق الكرة داخل الاستادات

- فلماذا لا نتيح لهم فرصة الحصول علي العضوية ويباشرون حقهم في التصويت خاصة انهم وبحكم تاهيلهم لاينقادون الا لقناعاتهم ولا يعملون بالاشارة مما بكسب  الانتخابات الموضوعية والحيوية الي ابعد حد ممكن.

- رابعا : يمكن عمل.بعض الاجراءات في لائحة العضوية  لمحاربه او لتقليل شراء العضوية ودلك باحراءات مالية تصعب الامر للحاشدين وتكون موردا لخزينه النادي.

- (وهنا اعني رسوم العضوية الجديدة  وليس الاشتراك الشهري والذي يجب زيادته بنسبة معقولة نتيجة للتضخم في البلاد وارتفاع معدلات الصرف في النادي لأرقام مهولة) وقد تكون هنالك افكار ومقترحات اخري.

- خامسا : يحتج البعض بان عليهم اكتساب التجربة اولاً، ولكن نقول ان التجربة مطلوبة لعضوية مجلس الادارة وعدم اكتسباها في النادي لا تحرمه حقه في التصويت. 

- ما ذكر اعلاه كان محورا للنقاش وتبادل الرؤى في اللجنة التي كلفت بتعديل النظام الاساسي واستقرت على فترة 45 يوما للعضو الجديد قبل ممارسة حقه الديمقراطي كي يتمكن جيل الشباب الجديد من اللحاق بجمعية انتخاب المجلس الجديد.

- لكن يبدو أن لمجلس الادارة راي غير دلك لاسباب  يعرفها.. فقاموا بالتعديل ليكون من حق العضو الجديد التصويت بعد مرور سنة من اكتسابه العضوية.

- هذا ما اوضحته للذين سألوني عن الامر.. و كما تعلمون انه في النهاية فامر النظام الاساسي تحسمه الجمعية العمومية .. ودمتم.. فريق منصور..]].

- حرام والله يا سوداكال أن تخطط مع الطاغية للسيطرة على نادي المريخ بعضوية لا تتجاوز 100 شخص.. وتحرم الآلاف من الشباب الجدد الغيورين على الكيان وأصحاب المبادرات عبر القروبات لخدمة ناديهم بالدعم المالي والعمل الميداني..

- أخجل يا رجل.. وفوق لنفسك قبل أن يجرفك الطوفان أنت وسيدك الطاغية الساعي لدمار وخراب المريخ حقداً وانتقاماً..

& زمن إضافي & 

- بحمد الله تجاوز فريق المريخ مطب التبلدي في مباراة كان يمكن أن يخرج منها الفريق خاسراً..

- المباراة كشفت سلبيات كثيرة وأولها استمرار أخطاء التمرير الغريبة حتى عندما لا يكون اللاعب مضايقاً.. إذ لا يعقل أن تذهب العديد من التمريرات للاعبي الطرفين خارج الملعب بسبب التراخي  وضعف التركيز..

- وكشفت المباراة أخطاء دفاعية بالجملة بسبب البطء والتثاقل والتهاون وعدم الجدية من قبل أمير ونمر وكرونقو والذين يحتاجون لتدريبات تخفيف الأوزان والرشاقة.. ولابد من وضع اللاعب الجاد تمبش كأساسي في وسط الدفاع.. 

- وكشفت المباراة الضعف الشديد لأغلبية اللاعبين في التهديف بالرأس فقد سددت أكثر من خمس رأسيات من داخل منطقة الجزاء بطريقة عشوائية عالية للآوت..

- وكشفت المباراة رداءة تنفيذ الركلات الحرة خاصة بعد فقدان رمضان عجب.. وأيضاً ضعفت صناعة اللعب بفقدان التش.. إلا أن اللاعب عزام يمكن أن يعوض شيئاً من غياب التش إذا تم التركيز عليه..

- اليافع الجزولي نوح قدم الدرس للكبار في استخدام الرأس بشكل صحيح احراز الجزولي وطبنجة لأهداف المريخ  قد يرغم الطاغية على إعادة النظر في قراره اللئيم حول اللاعبين السنيين..

-  لأن هذا القرار أصلاً جاء استهدافا المريخ بدليل لم يتم إعلانه إلا بعد أن انتهت التسجيلات.. حتى لا يتحسب المريخ لهذه الحفرة الخبيثة .. التي وقعوا فيها هم.. (من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها) وبالمناسبة المريخ له شكوى صحيحة في لاعب هلال كادوقلي السني.. ابقوا رجال وطبقوا القانون يا باني وتعاونية!!

- تنابلة السلطان سيصدعونا بتحقيق اللاعبين السنيين الانتصارات للمريخ ليطبلوا للطاغية.. وهم في الحقيقة الأكثر غيظاً من توفيق صغار المريخ..!!  موتوا بغيظكم يا خبثاء..

- التحية والتقدير للجنود المجهولين في قطاع الشباب بالمريخ جعفر سنادة وخالد تاج السر  وحسن حسكو والبقية.. 

- قبل أيام أعلن الجهاز الطبي بالمريخ عن إصابة الصيني في العضلة ويحتاج راحة وعلاج لاسبوعين لنفاجا بإشراكه أمس  ولم يستمر لربع ساعة  كخطا فادح من الجار الفني..

- الحكم الدولي  شانتير  كان جيدا  فقط ناخذ عليه حرمان المريخ من ركلة  جزاء في الشوط الاول عندما ابعد مدافع التبلدي الكرة بيده للخارج قبل أن تصل رأس باَنجا.. وقد احتسب الحكم الحالة ركنية للمريخ!!!!

- في غياب تقنية الفار ستتعرض الكثيرمن الفرق للظلم عدا الهلال طبعا!!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يحتج ويطالب بتعديل موعد مباراة جنوب إفريقيا

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم عبر عن عدم رضاءه  على المواعيد التي حددها "الكاف" لمباراتي المنتخب في الجولتين الخامسة  والسادسة من تصفيات أمم إفريقيا أمام كل من "ساوتومي" و"جنوب إفريقيا" على  التوالي.

 حيث حدد "الكاف" يومي "ظ¢ظ¥ وظ¢ظ¨" مارس للجولتين وهو ما أعتبره الإتحاد  السوداني غير منطقي على الإطلاق، كون "صقور الجديان" يلعب خارج أرضه أمام  "ساوتومي"، وبالتالي لا يمكن أن يعود إلى "الخرطوم" في غضون ظ§ظ¢ ساعة فقط  ليواجه "جنوب إفريقيا" في الجولة الختامية والحاسمة في مشوار التأهل.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن الإتحاد السوداني سيقوم خلال ساعات بمخاطبة  الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم "كاف" ويطلب تعديل موعد مباراة "السودان" أمام  "جنوب إفريقيا" لتلعب يوم ظ£ظ  مارس، عوضاً عن يوم ظ¢ظ¨ من الشهر ذاته وسط  توقعات بموافقة الكاف على تغيير موعد اللقاء.

*

----------

